# "Home", Need Recommendation; HR20-700 (x3 replacement); Genie ?



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK, I am a techy and here goes..........
I have three HR20-700s in my home theater room "rack" in basement and they...along with a BR player and DVD carousel player go thru a component video switch. This switch has 6 inputs (5 used per above) and 4 outputs.
The outputs are Projector (PJ) local to that room, plus three different TVs located 150ft+ in the house. 
Each of the remote TVs has a IR pickup in the room which funnels back down to a collector block then repeaters on front of each piece of equipment. The three HR200s use different IR code setups so no conflict, and I have universal IR remotes that I have "learned" both the DirecTV IR remote key codes as well as the TV codes (On/Off/Volume/Mute).

Hold on......one more level of complexity.
I the three kid's bedroom's upstairs 26" LCD TVs that are tapped into three out the 4 outputs of the switch.
The way I do this is a put three 1:2 splitters from those three outputs.
This has built in limit that the "pairing" of those "TVs" means they see the same thing.
I have each of the outputs default to a different HR20.

I have a SWM dish and Whole Home.
I have this connected to my home network/router.
Remember, I have basement that Sat coax comes into rack then two stories above with TVs.

So, why this post ?...........one of my HR20-700s just died.....totally dead.
I do have the maintenance plan and I'm out of my 24 month commit.....so I'm also eligible for hardware upgrade....not 100% sure what that means ? 

So, I'm thinking a Genie HR44 with some Genie minis ?....get rid if the video switch and splitters.
I want PiP on the "main" TV upstairs in Den, not PJ near rack.
Everything is Component Video run (long cables) to the TVs since HDMI has limit.
I could pull all the Component Video cables and pull a Coax.....is this how the Genie Minis work/connect ?

Thoughts ?

Also, tell me about these RF remotes (RC71 ?).....can they "learn" IR codes for the remote TVs they are at and still be RF to the Genie ? 

What about the wireless Genie ?......how much of limitation is there on it for some of the above ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Keep two of the HR20 and replaced the dead HR20 with Genie. If you want you can keep everything as is. the RC71 can be other RF/IR to the Genie but IR only to the TV. The RC71 loads the codes for the TV via the Genie, but the RC71 is not a learning remote 

the wireless clients are decent as long as you can get good LOS to the Wireless Video Bridge. The range of the Wireless client is about 70 feet of open air, but much shorter distances once obstructions are introduced


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

How many kids? I'd probably pull all the wiring and go regular coax to each location and tvs, put a receiver of some sort at each... but I would give a DVR to each kid and then a genie and minis for "my" tvs....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Can I put two Genie's on a single SWM ?
Seems my SWM connecting bock is 8 connections.....one current used for power device back into the network.
My HR20s have the old external DECA boxes with the both the Coax & Ethernet off them.

I leaning to two Genies with say 4 TVs connected to each.

By chance do the Genie's talk to each other as part of Whole Home ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadly Directv is allowing only 1 genie per account right now.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Will the Genie see my two HR20s on Whole Home and integrate it all ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

I have 1 genie and 4 HD DVR'S for my family, all share one huge playlist. We are happy with this setup.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> I have 1 genie and 4 HD DVR'S for my family, all share one huge playlist. We are happy with this setup.


That sounds like what I'd want to do.....except I keep just have two HR20s with the Genie....and any TV can pull from one combined list ?

Here is my thought.........remove the switch and splitters.
Hook one (would bypass all switches & splitters) HR20 to my son's room via the Component video already there.
Hook other (would bypass all switches & splitters) HR20 to my daughter's room via the Component video already there.
Replace dead HR20 with Genie......run 75ft HDMI with repeater cable to new 90" TV in Den....hooked direct to Genie so I get PIP.
Run Coax cable (what type ?) to other three TVs (removing Component Video Cables, no more switch or splitters) where there is Genie Mini....hook mini to TVs via short HDMI cable.

So, since my Sat Dish comes in single wire (SWM) connection/splitter box with 8 connections.....I have....
1) With power OBU (?) unit that also goes to my router and my hookups to the HR20s that link into this splitter stay same.
2) The Genie has one Coax connection into this connection block too.
3) The other three TV Genie Minis will each have one Coax connection to this connection block too. 
...............total 7 items on 8 connection SWM.

Now, will the two HR20s and the Genie all see the same "combined" playlist ?
If so, can you take a swag on what the limits are for recording and viewing ?
I "think" since Genie will just have four TVs....no viewing limit there.
I "think" since HR20s are hooked to one TV each....no viewing limit there.
For recording the HR20s give the kid's the two each while viewing and the Genie can record five shows while I view four ?
Lastly, what does PiP consume when turned on for two Live TV, one live / one recorded, two recorded scenarios ?

Thx !

P.S. How far does the RC71 "RF" remotes work ?......on other words could the Genie Minis be downstairs next the Genie and TVS upstairs ?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Will the Genie see my two HR20s on Whole Home and integrate it all ?


Yes, but just like before, you can't set a recording from one DVR to another.
And if you get a Client to go with your Genie, it can only record and use a tuner from the Genie.
But you can still play back any recordings from any DVR from the client as well.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You have 5 tuners .
PIP is going to use 2.
That leaves 3 left for recording or watching live tv from clients. 
Genie will not stream more than 3 remote rooms at once.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Genie will not stream more than 3 remote rooms at once.


I thought it was four it would stream remotely ?

What type Coax do I need to buy ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Now, will the two HR20s and the Genie all see the same "combined" playlist ? * YES*
> If so, can you take a swag on what the limits are for recording and viewing ?* Never have had an issue but believe HD DVR can stream 2 recordings from its playlist and Genie 3. Will have 9 tuners for recording all together.*
> I "think" since HR20s are hooked to one TV each....no viewing limit there.
> For recording the HR20s give the kid's the two each while viewing and the Genie can record five shows while I view four ? *Yes*
> ...


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> I thought it was four it would stream remotely ?
> 
> What type Coax do I need to buy ?


Any good quality RG6 will work, solid copper core is recommended. Will also need a Swm 16 since you will have more than 8 tuners(5+2+2=9), unless you disable 1 tuner on on the the HD DVR's which would take you back down to 8. But that DVR could only record 1 thing at a time, may not be an issue with kids though and it could still access the entire whole home playlist.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

thekochs said:


> I thought it was four it would stream remotely ?
> 
> What type Coax do I need to buy ?


It's 4 including the Genie. 
It's 3 remotely.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> Will also need a Swm 16 since you will have more than 8 tuners(5+2+2=9), unless you disable 1 tuner on on the the HD DVR's which would take you back down to 8. But that DVR could only record 1 thing at a time, may not be an issue with kids though and it could still access the entire whole home playlist.


OK....little confused.......the "SWM" you refer to is something on the Sat Dish or what I'm seeing down near my rack ?
I have single coax coming from Sat Dish to rectangle box called "DirecTV Splitter MSPLIT8R0-01". There are eight connectors on it. One connector has a black box called SWM ODU that I recall "powers" the "network"...the other connection _*from*_ ODU is RJ45 into my router. Three of the other connections on this splitter are the Coax from each of the three HR20 DVRs.....which in line have a external DECA box that has two cables going into each HR20...coax & RJ45.

So, are you saying I need a x16 version of the above or something up on the Sat Dish ?
If on the dish how do I know what I have now ?......anyway to see from DVR or from my DirecTV online account ?
If worst case, how would I disable one of the tuners on one of my kid's DVRs ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> So, are you saying I need a x16 version of the above or something up on the Sat Dish ? *Since you have a single coax coming from your dish we know you have a SWM LNB which has a SWM 8 built in, will do maximum of 8 tuners.* *In order to have 9 tuners you need a new standard(nonswm) LNB with 4 coax coming from it to a external SWM 16 switch, it will allow you to have up to 16 tuners, split between two outputs 8 tuners on each output, but all receivers on whole home would see each other.*
> 
> If on the dish how do I know what I have now ?......anyway to see from DVR or from my DirecTV online account ? *Since one coax coming from dish we know what you have*
> 
> If worst case, how would I disable one of the tuners on one of my kid's DVRs ? *Its really easy, just go to settings, satellite, repeat satellite setup, it will show 2 tuners, change to one. Complete setup, will probably say tuner 2 failed but that's fine as we disabled it. DVR will reboot if I remember right and that's it. Once back on it will be a single tuner DVR until you repeat the steps in reverse.*


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> > So, are you saying I need a x16 version of the above or something up on the Sat Dish ? *Since you have a single coax coming from your dish we know you have a SWM LNB which has a SWM 8 built in, will do maximum of 8 tuners.* *In order to have 9 tuners you need a new standard(nonswm) LNB with 4 coax coming from it to a external SWM 16 switch, it will allow you to have up to 16 tuners, split between two outputs 8 tuners on each output, but all receivers on whole home would see each other.*
> >
> > If on the dish how do I know what I have now ?......anyway to see from DVR or from my DirecTV online account ? *Since one coax coming from dish we know what you have*
> >
> > If worst case, how would I disable one of the tuners on one of my kid's DVRs ? *Its really easy, just go to settings, satellite, repeat satellite setup, it will show 2 tuners, change to one. Complete setup, will probably say tuner 2 failed but that's fine as we disabled it. DVR will reboot if I remember right and that's it. Once back on it will be a single tuner DVR until you repeat the steps in reverse.*


Great help...thx.....I had a multi-switch before and cannot recall why DTV came in with new dish and put up SWM....I "think" It had something to do with the HR20s and the at that time new Whole Home thing. Anyway, the "hassle factor" of running more cables from dish all the way thru attic down, install new switch, etc for one channel is not worth it to me. If just changing the one kid's DVR to single tuner solution then that is good. However, help me remember....can you watch live TV while recording another show or is it you can watch a recording while recording a show with this "single" tuner setup ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Great help...thx.....I had a multi-switch before and cannot recall why DTV came in with new dish and put up SWM....I "think" It had something to do with the HR20s and the at that time new Whole Home thing. Anyway, the "hassle factor" of running more cables from dish all the way thru attic down, install new switch, etc for one channel is not worth it to me. If just changing the one kid's DVR to single tuner solution then that is good. However, help me remember....can you watch live TV while recording another show or is it you can watch a recording while recording a show with this "single" tuner setup ?


SWM (single wire multiswitch) is required for Whole home DVR per Directv. The old switches required a coax per tuner, so each DVR would need 2 coax cable runs from the switch to it, a genie would theoretically need 5 but its SWM only as opposed to the HR DVR's which can do conventional(called legacy) or newer SWM setups.

And yes a DVR in single tuner mode can still record 1 show while watching another, on its list or from another DVR


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks..........side question......but part of the above.
One TV....new 90" (yet to be bought) will be 60-75ft from the Genie....it is the one I want Genie to drive direct for PiP (eg. sports side-side).
I see a lot of cables out there with repeaters in them for HDMI.....what is a good one for this length that works with Genie ?
I know they are not cheap......my Component 150ft cables were ridiculous years ago when I put them in.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To go above 8 tuners (Genie has 5, regular DVR has 2, non-DVR receiver has 1, clients have 0), you must have the LNB assembly in your dish replaced with a legacy, or "multiswitch" LNB (as opposed to SWM). From that LNB you will need 4 coax cables going to an external SWM16 switch (not splitter). From that external SWM16 switch, you will have two coax which will run to your Genie, DVRs, receivers and clients (via splitters as needed). Each of the outputs of the SWM16 can handle 8 tuners, so typically you would have the Genie on one side, and regular DVRs on the other side (up to 4).

The SWM16 can be placed outdoors near the dish, or in your equipment rack providing you have the four necessary coax coming in from the dish. Even if you put it outside, you'll still need two coax from the SWM16 to your equipment rack.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

carl6 said:


> To go above 8 tuners (Genie has 5, regular DVR has 2, non-DVR receiver has 1, clients have 0), you must have the LNB assembly in your dish replaced with a legacy, or "multiswitch" LNB (as opposed to SWM). From that LNB you will need 4 coax cables going to an external SWM16 switch (not splitter). From that external SWM16 switch, you will have two coax which will run to your Genie, DVRs, receivers and clients (via splitters as needed). Each of the outputs of the SWM16 can handle 8 tuners, so typically you would have the Genie on one side, and regular DVRs on the other side (up to 4).
> 
> The SWM16 can be placed outdoors near the dish, or in your equipment rack providing you have the four necessary coax coming in from the dish. Even if you put it outside, you'll still need two coax from the SWM16 to your equipment rack.


But as mexican-bum above posted.....to save the hassle I was just going to take one of the kids's HR20 DVRs and disable one of the tuners.
This would allow me to use my current setup as I read the above, correct ?
The one tuner DVR/HR20 would just be able to watch TV, or record when not watching, or record while watching show from playlist off other DVR,.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

thekochs said:


> But as mexican-bum above posted.....to save the hassle I was just going to take one of the kids's HR20 DVRs and disable one of the tuners.
> This would allow me to use my current setup as I read the above, correct ?
> The one tuner DVR/HR20 would just be able to watch TV, or record when not watching, or record while watching show from playlist off other DVR,.


Correct, and that will solve the 8 tuner limit problem.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> But as mexican-bum above posted.....to save the hassle I was just going to take one of the kids's HR20 DVRs and disable one of the tuners.
> This would allow me to use my current setup as I read the above, correct ?
> The one tuner DVR/HR20 would just be able to watch TV, or record when not watching, or record while watching show from playlist off other DVR,.


Correct, if you try to use 9 tuners on your current setup you will run into problems, and will have a message 776 cable problem flashing on your screen.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> And yes a DVR in single tuner mode can still record 1 show while watching another *FROM* on its list or from another DVR


There fixed it for you. The comma made seem differently


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Thx....one last question (maybe).........looking at the Mini's they do not physically connect to the Genie ?
What I see is that the RJ6 from the Mini will go into the 8-port splitter I have and also the Genie itself goes into same splitter ?
Thus, the Genie is seeing/driving the Mini's thru this "splitter".....basically the splitter is a physical link for the routing to the minis ?
As I stated the Genie will drive via a 50ft (just did the measuring) HDMI cable (MonoPrice: contains RedMere IC) to the 90" TV directly.

Is above correct ?

P.S. What should I be asking the DTV Customer Service people when I call ?
I have one dead HR20 (covered under monthly maintenance plan) and outside my 24 months so say I can "upgrade".
What type deal am I able to get ?.........hardware wise I think I need one Genie and four Genie Minis.
I plan to run all the cabling but think I would feel better for installer coming out and hooking up and setting up.
Thoughts ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct. The mini will connect to the SWM network, same network the Genie is connected to.

Since the Genie can only stream to 3 devices, it is really frown upon to get more then 3 minis. On top of this, the most you will get out DirecTV® is 1 genie and 3 minis at no charge


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Since the Genie can only stream to 3 devices, it is really frown upon to get more then 3 minis.
> On top of this, the most you will get out DirecTV® is 1 genie and 3 minis at no charge.


My setup would be the Genie drives "directly" one 90" TV via HDMI.....and four Genie Minis at four other TVs via Coax.
_{Of course my two other HR23-700 DVRs will be linked/hooked to the splitter as part of the setup}_
The 90" driven directly from the Genie I assume has no (or least) limitations.....plus PiP.
Are you saying I can have the Genie-to-TV and only three Minis ?
So why does DTV advertise that the Genie can connect up to 8 TVs ?

In practical use only three of the four TVs (that have minis) would ever be on at the same time.
One of the TVs is a Projector in the theater, another is a TV in the Gym right next to the HT PJ.....they would never be on at same time.
Can I have four minis in this setup ? 
What would happen if you had all four minis turned on ?....what error what I get ?
When you say "stream" does this include live TV or jus recorded items ?
Also, I think I am getting confused on the tuners versus the "stream" limitation....Genie has 5 tuners but only three "stream" ability ?
I don't mind paying for a 4th mini........getting the rest for free is great start.

***********************************************************************

Lastly, with the scenario to get to 8 Tuners that this thread talked about prior (and I did successfully disable one tuner on one HR23 last as test) could I disable one of the five tuners on the Genie and leave the 2+2 on my two HR23s ?
If so, what limitation does this induce on my Gene/Genie Mini setup above ?....effect streams at all ?

BTW....just looked my current HD DVRs are HR2*3*-700s.....(one dead)....not HR2_0_-700s


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Are you saying I can have the Genie-to-TV and only three Minis ? *You can have more but only 3 can be streaming at any one time*
> So why does DTV advertise that the Genie can connect up to 8 TVs ?* Because it can support up to 8.*
> 
> In practical use only three of the four TVs (that have minis) would ever be on at the same time. *Then that setup would work for ya*
> ...


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> > Are you saying I can have the Genie-to-TV and only three Minis ? *You can have more but only 3 can be streaming at any one time*
> > So why does DTV advertise that the Genie can connect up to 8 TVs ?* Because it can support up to 8.*


Thx, but to clarify....the TV hooked "directly" to the Genie via HDMI is not consuming part of the 3 stream limit, correct ? 
In other words.....I can have the direct-connect TV running and three of the minis.....with the fourth mini giving some error if I turn on.
Also, in the above scenario if the direct-connect TV has PiP then two tuners there, one tuner for each of the three minis ?

BTW....DTV saying it can "support" 8 TVs but only stream to 3 is SO misleading it borders on false advertising.
It's like selling a Ferrari that is capable of going 200mph but finding out the 4-cyclinder engine that comes with it only can go to 80mph. 
I'm sure glad I'm asking these questions and you guys are here......most appreciated !!!


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Thx, but to clarify....the TV hooked "directly" to the Genie via HDMI is not consuming part of the 3 stream limit, correct ? *Correct*
> In other words.....I can have the direct-connect TV running and three of the minis.....with the fourth mini giving some error if I turn on.
> Also, in the above scenario if the direct-connect TV has PiP then two tuners there, one tuner for each of the three minis ? *If watching live programming correct, if pip 2 recorded programs then no tuners are used, but still can only stream 3.*
> 
> ...


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Thinking about which cables I need to run.........the HR23 DVRs to the kid's rooms I am going to leave as-is, with the DVRs in the downstairs rack and the Component Video & RCA/Stereo audio cable running to them.

For the Genie itself will also be in this downstairs rack and have 50ft HDMI cable (new) running to the 90" new LCD TV...will probably get sound bar with wireless sub versus going to a A/V receiver.....trying to keep it simple/clean in the room. 

For the Genie "minis" I had planned to pull out of the walls all the component video & RCA stereo cables and run RJ6 to them....with short HDMI cables from mini top TV. I decided this mostly because I see the minis only have HDMI on back plate......no Component, no Red/White RCA/stereo audio connections, correct ?
I assume the digital audio port is for going to a A/V Amp unit if one was used.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> For the Genie "minis" I had planned to pull out of the walls all the component video & RCA stereo cables and run RJ6 to them....with short HDMI cables from mini top TV. I decided this mostly because I see the minis only have HDMI on back plate......no Component, no Red/White RCA/stereo audio connections, correct ?
> I assume the digital audio port is for going to a A/V Amp unit if one was used.


They can use component but with separate break out cable. https://www.weaknees.com/cart/Breakout-Component-and-AV-Cable-for-H25-and-C31.html
HDMI is obviously the best connection


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> They can use component but with separate break out cable. https://www.weaknees.com/cart/Breakout-Component-and-AV-Cable-for-H25-and-C31.html
> HDMI is obviously the best connection


Got it.....but that is component "out" (breakout thru A/V port).......my trade-off is putting the minis in the rack downstairs and using the component and RCA stereo cables to the remote TVs, hooked to the TVs. To accomplish this I'd have to use the breakout cable then a female-female (http://www.amazon.com/Female-Gold-Coupler-Joiner-Adapter/dp/B001E71FTI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409595329&sr=8-2&keywords=rca+female+to+rca+female) RCA and hook to the component and RCA cables already in the walls. Clearly, can be done but I'll have to weigh hassle factor of pulling out cables and running RJ6 to put the minis at the TVs with HDMI to the TV. Obviously, the HDMI is preferred (and I will use for the new 90")....but for these other four remote TVs they are all 26"-32" and I am eliminating a component video switch and component video splitters that exist right now....so signal should be better and still HD.....good enough for those TVS ?, perhaps.

Also, would have to see how well the RC71 remotes RF works to control minis that would be located downstairs.
I do have IR pickups in each room of TVs so that is still option.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Got it.....but that is component "out" (breakout thru A/V port).......my trade-off is putting the minis in the rack downstairs and using the component and RCA stereo cables to the remote TVs, hooked to the TVs. To accomplish this I'd have to use the breakout cable then a female-female (http://www.amazon.com/Female-Gold-Coupler-Joiner-Adapter/dp/B001E71FTI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409595329&sr=8-2&keywords=rca+female+to+rca+female) RCA and hook to the component and RCA cables already in the walls. Clearly, can be done but I'll have to weigh hassle factor of pulling out cables and running RJ6 to put the minis at the TVs with HDMI to the TV.
> 
> Also, would have to see how well the RC71 remotes RF works to control minis that would be located downstairs.
> I do have IR pickups in each room of TVs so that is still option.


Yep, its up to you but should work either way.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> Yep, its up to you but should work either way.


I think it may be worth it to try....cost of 3 breakout cables versus time of pulling & re-running cables ($$ cost there too of RJ6).
For the size screens (Master Bedroom, Gym, & Office) the viewing "quality" experience will be no worse than I have now...maybe better with the component switch and component splitters removed. The fourth Mini would be to the PJ in the Home Theatre which I just realized I have HDMI cable running to it....and on this one unit I do have the A/V amp right there so would also use the audio digital out on that mini.

Thx for all the help to all of you guys.........guess next step is to call DirecTV and tell them I have a dead HR23-700 under maintenance plan and want to replace it with a Genie & get four Minis.

Last question.......what are differences in HR34 vs HR44 Genies & are there other Mini models than C41 ?
Is there even way for me to specific with DirecTV anyway ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Last question.......what are differences in HR34 vs HR44 Genies & are there other Mini models than C41 ?
> Is there even way for me to specific with DirecTV anyway ?


The difference is that the 44 has a better processor which makes the 44 pretty snappy. Also the 44 has Toslink and coax digital output where as the 34 has only coax digital. The 44 has WiFI built in, the 34 doesn't


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The difference is that the 44 has a better processor which makes the 44 pretty snappy. Also the 44 has Toslink and coax digital output where as the 34 has only coax digital. The 44 has WiFI built in, the 34 doesn't


When I call DirecTV can I request the 44 as part of my upgrade or are they going to give me what they have, no choice ?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

thekochs said:


> When I call DirecTV can I request the 44 as part of my upgrade or are they going to give me what they have, no choice ?


A Genie is a Genie. So you get what the installer has on their truck. But the installer will call before they come; ask them what they have. If it is a 34 and you don't want that, reschedule for another day.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Since I plan for three of my Genie Minis to drive the Component Video cables already routed in the walls to remote TVs using these breakout cables recommended: https://www.weaknees.com/cart/Breakout-Component-and-AV-Cable-for-H25-and-C31.html
My question is.......any idea how good/strong the Minis are at driving Component Video distances ?
I know unlike HDMI, Component is analog but was wondering if anyone knows or has tried ? 
My runs are less than two at 75ft (cables) & one at 100ft (cable).


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Any chance the "Genie" drives it's Componemt, RCA audio & the HDMi ports at same time ?
I ask because I would never have the Theatre PJ and large 90" on at same time and even if I did I could live with them being same channel. So, effectively these two displays are using Genie as a splitter. This way I could eliminate a Mini. 

I have both Component and HDMI running to PJ so if the above is no I could use a HDMI splitter and while the 90" would use the HDMI as both video and audio feed the PJ would use the digital audio off the Genie into A/V Amp. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Any chance the "Genie" drives it's Componemt, RCA audio & the HDMi ports at same time ?
> I ask because I would never have the Theatre PJ and large 90" on at same time and even if I did I could live with them being same channel. So, effectively these two displays are using Genie as a splitter. This way I could eliminate a Mini.
> 
> I have both Component and HDMI running to PJ so if the above is no I could use a HDMI splitter and while the 90" would use the HDMI as both video and audio feed the PJ would use the digital audio off the Genie into A/V Amp.
> ...


Not sure about the component and HDMI at the same time but I have used an HDMI splitter and in my experience it works well. You would want to disable HDMI Control on the genie or anytime you power on the genie it will turn on both devices.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> Not sure about the component and HDMI at the same time but I have used an HDMI splitter and in my experience it works well. You would want to disable HDMI Control on the genie or anytime you power on the genie it will turn on both devices.


Not sure what you mean "it will power on both devices" ?
I would have one HDMI out to splitter to 90" & PJ...of course those PJ/TV are off.
I want the HDMI on all the time......would be nice to have it driving Component+RCA Audio at same time too.

Which HDMI splitter did you use ?

Thx !


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Not sure what you mean "it will power on both devices" ?
> I would have one HDMI out to splitter to 90" & PJ...of course those PJ/TV are off.
> I want the HDMI on all the time......would be nice to have it driving Component+RCA Audio at same time too.
> 
> ...


The genie has HDMI Control so when powered on it will automatically turn on your TV and switch to correct input. If connected to 2 devices will probably do that for both.

I am using this one on a PS3 so I can use in to different rooms without actually moving it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HXFARS/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_bnAcub00XZ2DH


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> The genie has HDMI Control so when powered on it will automatically turn on your TV and switch to correct input. If connected to 2 devices will probably do that for both.


Wonder if I do not setup TV within the Genie ?....how would it know "how" (code) to turn on ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Wonder if I do not setup TV within the Genie ?....how would it know "how" (code) to turn on ?


It's built into the HDMI standard, the genie calls it HDMI Control but it's official name is HDMI - CEC (consumer electronics control)

You can turn it off in the genie's settings. That way you would power your devices on and off the old traditional way.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> It's built into the HDMI standard, the genie calls it HDMI Control but it's official name is HDMI - CEC (consumer electronics control)
> 
> You can turn it off in the genie's settings. That way you would power your devices on and off the old traditional way.


That will work.

I'll buy the splitter and try that way.

One more question..........the HDMI going to the 90" TV will carry the video & audio.....TV will have sound bar.
The PJ (from splitter) will just have video....obviously, the audio will be into a A/V Amp via I assume the digital audio from the Genie.
Question: If the HDMI is carrying video+audio to the 90" the Genie does not turn off the digital audio does it ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

thekochs said:


> That will work.
> 
> I'll buy the splitter and try that way.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't no... as my a/v amp has HDMI input. I know for a fact on the HR2* DVR'S that digital optical/composite worked with hdmi simultaneously. So I would assume it would also with the genie but I can't verify that.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Any chance the "Genie" drives it's Componemt, RCA audio & the HDMi ports at same time ?
> I ask because I would never have the Theatre PJ and large 90" on at same time and even if I did I could live with them being same channel. So, effectively these two displays are using Genie as a splitter. This way I could eliminate a Mini.
> 
> I have both Component and HDMI running to PJ so if the above is no I could use a HDMI splitter and while the 90" would use the HDMI as both video and audio feed the PJ would use the digital audio off the Genie into A/V Amp.
> ...


Yes the Genie (as do the entire HR series) outputs both HDMI and Component signals simultaneously.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> .
> Question: If the HDMI is carrying video+audio to the 90" the Genie does not turn off the digital audio does it ?


All DirecTV® receivers have all outputs live at the same time. On HD gear however, failing the handshake on HDMI will shut down all outputs


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK guys....thx.........cables/etc. on order...have not called DTV on my dead HR23 with swap to Genie + 3 Minis.

Thoughts on below.........

As stated, to reduce 4 minis to 3 and the associated limits/conflicts I am going to use the "Genie" to drive the 90" TV
via HDMI (60ft cable with repeater built in) and also the Home Theater Projector (PJ). The PJ has both component video and
HDMI going to it. I bought the $30 HDMI splitter and here are my options.
1) Genie HDMI out....thru splitter...one to 90 TV, one to PJ.
Audio for PJ is thru digital audio output Genie into AMP, Audio for 90"TV is thru HDMI cable and TV will have sound bar attached.
2) Genie HDMI output to 90" TV.....no splitter, audio same.
PJ driven from Component Video output of Genie (since all outputs on), Audio via digital output of Genie to Amp. 

The above is probably just a "quality" judgment...unless you see issue ? 
My only question is the main reason (besides HDMI quality) I am hooking 90" TV to Genie direct is to get the PiP feature.
In the two options above the PJ will effectively "mirror" the 90"TV selection (or visa versa) but the PiP will work on both ?....even if one HDMI and other Component hookup ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> In the two options above the PJ will effectively "mirror" the 90"TV selection (or visa versa) but the PiP will work on both ?....even if one HDMI and other Component hookup ?


Yes, since is a "mirror" PIP will work on both


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Question: I have several iPads in my house and have the DTV App on them. If I use them to view programs (Live & Recorded) what is the resources each would use with regards to "tuners" and "streams" with the above thread of Genie + 3 Mines + HR23 (two tuners) + HR23 (one tuner active, one disabled} ?

Also, have not played around with the App a lot but I am able to see the two active DVRs and playlist and play back Live TV.
However, on all my recorded programs it says it is not available to view on iPad right now......what's up ?
I have no recordings going and no one watching TVs.

*UPDATE: *I see I need to buy a GenieGo.......OK, once I do this what resources will it take/use from my two DVRs and Genie for:
1) Live TV ?
2) Stream/Playback Recorded Show ?

What effect does out of home do ?

I see there is a "one" & "three" light GenieGo....assume different models.......the three light seems simpler to setup...is it the latest ?
If so, are they shipping the older one light still ?

Thx.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> *UPDATE: *I see I need to buy a GenieGo.......OK, once I do this what resources will it take/use from my two DVRs and Genie for:
> 1) Live TV ?
> 2) Stream/Playback Recorded Show ?
> 
> What effect does out of home do ?


Yes, you need the GenieGo in order to watch the playlist on any mobile device.

When you are watching LIVE TV, that is being sent form the internet so no tuners are used. When the GenieGo is preparing from a DVR is not using a LIVE TV tuner but it uses one streaming tuner. So when you are preparing connoting via the GenieGo, only 2 minis can connect to the Genie

OOH, lets you stream your recorded playlist one your are outside your network. For iOS it only works in WiFi only, (unless JB'd) Android works on Both WiFi and Cellular


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> I see there is a "one" & "three" light GenieGo....assume different models.......the three light seems simpler to setup...is it the latest ?
> If so, are they shipping the older one light still ?
> 
> Thx.


The one LED is the GenieGo2. Apparently DirecTV® have already depleted inventory of GenieGo 1 and are only shipping the second gen


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The one LED is the GenieGo2. Apparently DirecTV® have already depleted inventory of GenieGo 1 and are only shipping the second gen


You sure it is not the other way around ? I only ask because the 3-LED version is SO much simpler to setup....would appear "newer" since cleaner install.
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4070
The one LED has a splitter and needs to plug into DVR...which one ?.....one of my HR23s or the Genie ?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Yes, you need the GenieGo in order to watch the playlist on any mobile device.
> 
> When you are watching LIVE TV, that is being sent form the internet so no tuners are used. When the GenieGo is preparing from a DVR is not using a LIVE TV tuner but it uses one streaming tuner. So when you are preparing connoting via the GenieGo, only 2 minis can connect to the Genie


Thx....what about the last scenario where my iPad will be watching a recoding on one of the DVRs (Hr23s or Genie) ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> You sure it is not the other way around ?


Positive!

Actually, they are both a "breeze" to set up. The GenieGo 2 just gives you another option to set up, using DECA. The GenieGo1 must connect directly to your router while the GenieGo 2 can connect the same way or you can use the splitter to connect to the coax network.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Thx....what about the last scenario where my iPad will be watching a recoding on one of the DVRs (Hr23s or Genie) ?


If the recording is already prepared and downloaded to the iPad, no tuners will be used. If you are streaming the recording show, a streaming tuner will be used while the show prepares on the fly


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Positive!
> 
> Actually, they are both a "breeze" to set up. The GenieGo 2 just gives you another option to set up, using DECA. The GenieGo1 must connect directly to your router while the GenieGo 2 can connect the same way or you can use the splitter to connect to the coax network.


_{Below is from memory...not at home}_
So right now I have three (one dead) HR23s...all of which have an external box (small DECA) on the Coax going into the HR23.
From these DECA boxes is also a RJ45 going into the Enet connection of the HR23s.
All of these plug into a splitter.....one connection of course to that splitter is from SWiM Dish.
Also, there is extra DECA small box from the splitter that the RJ45 goes into my GigE Router.
I see the setup for the GenieGo2 needs to plug into the coax going into small DECA box of one (any ?) of the two HR23s ?
Should I put it on the input of the new Genie instead ?
_"the GenieGo 2 can connect the same way"_
With the statement can I just plug the GenieGo2 right into my router instead of having to use splitter, etc. ?.....avoid more cabling/stuff in a crammed rack.

Thx !


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> I see the setup for the GenieGo2 needs to plug into the coax going into small DECA box of one (any ?) of the two HR23s ?
> Should I put it on the input of the new Genie instead ?


No, if you use the GenieGo DECA interface, it connects directly to coax, no external DECA needed. Connecting the GenieGo2 is no different then connecting a SWM receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> _"the GenieGo 2 can connect the same way"_
> With the statement can I just plug the GenieGo2 right into my router instead of having to use splitter, etc. ?.....avoid more cabling/stuff in a crammed rack.
> 
> Thx !


Correct


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK, finally having DTV come install the Genie & 3 Minis tomorrow.
I got all the cables run, new Sharp 80" Aquos Sharp LC-80LE650U installed with BOSE SR1 sound bar.

Question....as stated, I plan to run the 80" (1080P TV) from HDMI from the Genie.
I also will hook the PJ (1368x768) via the Genie thru the Component Video cables.
It was said that all outputs on DTV STBs are ALL active...so this is possible.
Yes, I know the 80" & PJ will mirror same thing.

So, here is my two questions.
1) The PiP function will work/mirror on both, correct ?
2) If I set the Genie (using HR23-700 to test this now) to HDMI to get 1080P will this still work with the PJ on component ?
I guess I'm worried it sees the component cables hooked up and does not let me do the 1080P mode.
Since the 80" can be 1080P & PJ not.....how will this work on resolutions ?
Do I need to set Video setting to Native ON or OFF ? {FYI, all my TVs are 1368x768 now so HR23-700 were 720P only}

Thx !


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You are worrying for a moot point. 1080p is only on certain VOD movies. Nothing in broadcast TV is in 1080p


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

peds48 said:


> You are worrying for a moot point. 1080p is only on certain VOD movies. Nothing in broadcast TV is in 1080p
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


DirecTV channel 125 "DirecTV Cinema The Screening Room" broadcasts in 1080p.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> DirecTV channel 125 "DirecTV Cinema The Screening Room" broadcasts in 1080p.


Yes, I knew that. I just can't imagine someone watching the 'screening room" for a long time so IMO I don't consider that as a "broadcast" channel. But thanks for the observation!


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Yes, I knew that. I just can't imagine someone watching the 'screening room" for a long time so IMO I don't consider that as a "broadcast" channel. But thanks for the observation!


So, with that said how do you suggest I config the Genie ?
I'll have one 80" 1080P TV off HDMI & one Sony PJ (1368x768...to a 110" screen) off the Component Video output.
Do I set for 1080i ? Do I select Native ON or OFF ? 
In past for all my TV/sPJs.....I had 720P selected only and Native OFF.

Thx.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well if you care a lot about pixels and don't mind the inherent delay in changing channels go with native ON. in my personal case I prefer a speedier response so I set my Genie to 1080i and native OFF. there is no real "right" or "wrong" way. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> You are worrying for a moot point. 1080p is only on certain VOD movies. Nothing in broadcast TV is in 1080p
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


they also have some PPP movies in 1080p


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> they also have some PPP movies in 1080p


I take you mean PPV. That is what I meant by VOD. I don't think any linear channel provides any 1080p offerings via their VOD counterpart.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK...all installed and works great....I'm sure I'll have few questions but for now only on my GenieGo.
Here is my setup
Genie => Called LIVINGROOM
Mini => MASTERBEDROOM
Mini => BASEMENT
Mini => OFFICE
HR23 => BEN DVR
HR23 => ASHLEY DVR
.....Whole Home works and see shared playlist across all TVs.

So, on the GenieGo........it is SO simple I don't seem to get it to work.
So, the unit is plugged into network (internet) and all lights blue.
I then went to my iPad where I have the DirecTV App (no GenieGo App in iTunes Store) and I can see.........
ASHLEY DVR, BASEMENT, BEN DVR........
Shouldn't I see the others too ?
How/Where do I setup to download, etc. ? .....I thought there would be some comfig app or place in the Genie or online in DTV account.
My interest for GenieGo is mainly to stream to iPads in the home and from time-to-time download a show to iPad for kids to see in car/plane on trip.
Need some tutorial.....thx !


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Genie => Called LIVINGROOM
> 
> HR23 => BEN DVR
> HR23 => ASHLEY DVR
> ...


Only DVRs are listed.

TO access the GenieGo, on the bottom right corner, there is a button called "playlist" that is where you go to access the playlist. Tap on a recorded program and it should give you a few options, watch, download and more info.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Only DVRs are listed.


Then why would BASEMENT be listed.....this is Mini......the "Genie" is LIVINGROOM

Also, went into DTV iPad App and in Settings it had GenieGo and while it did not ID my GenieGo on the network I typed in the serial number and now it is in a "Activating your GenieGo" action bar....but has been there for 5+ minutes. It did ask me to put in me DTV password.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Then why would BASEMENT be listed.....this is Mini......the "Genie" is LIVINGROOM
> 
> Also, went into DTV iPad App and in Settings it had GenieGo and while it did not ID my GenieGo on the network I typed in the serial number and now it is in a "Activating your GenieGo" action bar....but has been there for 5+ minutes. It did ask me to put in me DTV password.


you are either looking in the wrong place or have a misnamed receiver

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> you are either looking in the wrong place or have a misnamed receiver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Left house for couple hours.....came back.....now DTV iPad App showing.......
ASHLEY DVR
BEN DVR
BASEMENT
....and now MASTERBEDROOM {NEW}
FYI, I check and 100% positive LIVINGROOM = Genie, Basement/MasterBed/Office are Minis.
"Where" I'm looking in iPad DTV App is upper right corner pull down.
I tried to stream from all of the above four and they work.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your children—housemates?— have changed the names on several boxes. Is this a problem now?


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Your children-housemates?- have changed the names on several boxes. Is this a problem now?


OK....figured it out....the "Whole Home" names and the "Names" online in DTV account are not linked.
The installer used the same names for different places and this got things all messed up.
I went online and on Whole Home and made sure all naming was same.

NOW......iPad App shows......
ASHLEY DVR {HR23}
BEN DVR {HR23}
LIVING ROOM/PJ {Genie}
GYM {Mini}
MASTER BED {Mini}
OFFICE {Mini}
Note: I can select any and stream from any....DVR or Client.....very cool.
I did notice that when a client is OFF it does not show in the iPad list but the DVRs do regardless of OFF/ON.
I have not tried to download to iPad....next trial.
Let you know how it goes.........thx for all the help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent! You're way up the learning curve!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Note: I can select any and stream from any....DVR or Client.....very cool.


You are not streaming from the clients and/or DVR, at least not yet. You are streaming from DirecTV® servers. Top right corner pull down is the remote control feature. Bottom right corner on the other hand, is where you go to stream your playlist using your GenieGo


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> You are not streaming from the clients and/or DVR, at least not yet. You are streaming from DirecTV® servers. Top right corner pull down is the remote control feature. Bottom right corner on the other hand, is where you go to stream your playlist using your GenieGo


Please clarify.......

I currently have on the HOME screen of iPad "Currently Watching", "Live TV Streaming", "Sports on Today".
If I choose from any of these using the upper right DVR selection this streams from DirecTV Server or from "DVR resources" (ie Tuner) over my network to the iPad ?

If I go to right bottom and PlayList and choose "On DVR" item it asks me to "Watch on IPad" it says underneath "GenieGo, Stream this show in iPad".
So, if I use this it comes DirecTV Server or from a "DVR resources" (ie. Tuner) ?

Lastly, I download a show from my Playlist to the iPad and played it some.
How/Where do you delete the show/download from the iPad ?
How do you know what is on the GenieGo and how to delete/free space there ?......or is it just a pass-thru buffer to the iPad once download ?
How do you know how much space a show will take in order to know if you have enough space on iPad ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Please clarify.......
> 
> I currently have on the HOME screen of iPad "Currently Watching", "Live TV Streaming", "Sports on Today".
> If I choose from any of these using the upper right DVR selection this streams from DirecTV Server or from "DVR resources" (ie Tuner) over my network to the iPad ?


LIVE Streams are from DirecTV® servers. it has no impact on your system


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> If I go to right bottom and PlayList and choose "On DVR" item it asks me to "Watch on IPad" it says underneath "GenieGo, Stream this show in iPad".
> So, if I use this it comes DirecTV Server or from a "DVR resources" (ie. Tuner) ?


That option is only available only if you have a GenieGo. Using this choice, interacts the GenieGo to start preparing the show on the fly so it can be steamed on your mobile device. This method uses a "streaming" tuner from the DVR


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Lastly, I download a show from my Playlist to the iPad and played it some.
> 1. How/Where do you delete the show/download from the iPad ?
> 2. How do you know what is on the GenieGo and how to delete/free space there ?......or is it just a pass-thru buffer to the iPad once download ?
> 3. How do you know how much space a show will take in order to know if you have enough space on iPad ?


1. Click on Watch Offline tab underneath the DirecTV® logo to get access to the downloaded shows.
2. Same place. You can click on the "download" drop down to see the status of the GenieGo
3.click on the settings gear icon then GenieGo followed by system INFO

Dont be scare to peruse around the app. Unlike our grandmas's advice, nothing is going to break


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> 1. Click on Watch Offline tab underneath the DirecTV® logo to get access to the downloaded shows.
> 2. Same place. You can click on the "download" drop down to see the status of the GenieGo
> 3.click on the settings gear icon then GenieGo followed by system INFO
> 
> Dont be scare to peruse around the app. Unlike our grandmas's advice, nothing is going to break


1. I think to delete shows you HOLD down on top of the show icon and you get the iPad/iOS wiggle with delete X. I looked in show and only play & Info.
2. Right now there is nothing but if there was something pending it would show size ?
How large is the space in the GenieGo ?.......it purges its space once download to iPad ?
3. This is strange.....the DTV App says I have 14.6GB free of 14.9GB, I go into my iPad SYSTEM and under General>Usage it shows 27.7GB Capacity, 10.4GB Free. Unless the 14.x is the GenieGo ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> 1. I think to delete shows you HOLD down on top of the show icon and you get the iPad/iOS wiggle with delete X. I looked in show and only play & Info.
> 2. Right now there is nothing but if there was something pending it would show size ?
> How large is the space in the GenieGo ?.......it purges its space once download to iPad ?
> 3. This is strange.....the DTV App says I have 14.6GB free of 14.9GB, I go into my iPad SYSTEM and under General>Usage it shows 27.7GB Capacity, 10.4GB Free. Unless the 14.x is the GenieGo ?


1. Yes. That is how you delete a show from the iPad NOT the GenieGo. There is current no way to delete a show from the GenieGo. the GenieGo has a 16GB flash memory built in. You can add more via thumb drive or USB hard drive.
2. Pending shows wont show under this tab. That would show under the DOWNLOAD drop down 
3.DirecTV is showing you the capacity or storage of the GenieGo. The iPad SYSTEM info is showing you the storage on your iPad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shows from the GenieGo are deleted as space is required.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK....a "Genie" question.

Right now my HR23-700s have the external DECA box that has coax and eNet cable hooking to each HR23.
Other end hooks into splitter.
One connection from splitter has another one of these DECA boxes with RF45 hooked into my switch => router.
I assume this is how these HR23s hook to DECA network and also how they route out to the internet (switch/router).
I heard the newer boxes like Genie/Minis/HR24s have all this built in which make sense....no external box....just one Coax to splitter from each.

Anyway, when I log into my DirecTV account online and look at my Equipment the two HR23s show they are connected to Internet, the Genie says "NO".
It clearly is connected to the internet.....I can run a system test and all comes back OK....I can see the IP address, etc.
So, since this was installed today does it take awhile to "log" this into my DTV account ?
I ask because the Genie DOES have a Ethernet port on the back with nothing plugged in.....installer said no need.
I do have an extra open port in my GigE switch if this was needed but I think it is not, correct ?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

thekochs said:


> So, since this was installed today does it take awhile to "log" this into my DTV account ?


Yes it does, give it a few days to update maybe even a week or so. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> Yes it does, give it a few days to update maybe even a week or so. Nothing to worry about!


OK....looks like I DO have a issue.
The Genie is not connecting to the Internet.....I re-did a system test under Network setup and failed.
It DID connect to my network.....IP address shows, gateway, subnet all correct.
I can even see from my router the Genie and also from the iPad App.
I tried to also connect a eNet cable to the RJ45 port to see if that made any difference and it did not.
Any ideas ?

_*UPDATE*_
Thought I'd found the problem in that the DNS was set to the gateway IP....I changed to exact of what other DVRs are....no luck.
I then went in to try to connect to wireless.....no luck.
I did take my laptop and connect to the same wired port on switch the Genie was on.....no problem.
Of course our wireless in the house to the internet is working.....using it now for this. 
The installer said he would come out to take a look........seems to be issue in my mind with the Genie.
Thoughts or Ideas to Try ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

thekochs said:


> OK....looks like I DO have a issue.
> The Genie is not connecting to the Internet.....I re-did a system test under Network setup and failed.
> It DID connect to my network.....IP address shows, gateway, subnet all correct.
> I can even see from my router the Genie and also from the iPad App.
> ...


If the ethernet cable is the only connection to the whole system- and it should be only one!-then restart the Genie and give it some time.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

I fixed it.
Seems the DHCP address was fine from router but invalid DNS did not let it go out.
When I changed the DNS I also changed to static IP.....problem, that IP was already taken.....didn't look in router table.
Once I had correct DNS & "available" static IP it connected to internet.
Account still shows it is not connected but assume that will update as you said at some point....but the Genie tests out fine now.

Curious, I DO have the eNet cable plugged into the Genie....will leave it since it works.
However, is it using the eNet cable or going over the Coax into the splitter which also has a DECA box hooked thru RJ45 to same switch ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't say, but something is out of whack! You should have only one connection to the internet. I'd settle on one before things go haywire again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Curious, I DO have the eNet cable plugged into the Genie....will leave it since it works.
> However, is it using the eNet cable or going over the Coax into the splitter which also has a DECA box hooked thru RJ45 to same switch ?


You can connect the DirecTV® system to the internet using EITHER method, but NEVER both.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> You can connect the DirecTV® system to the internet using EITHER method, but NEVER both.


Thx for the heads-up....I went ahead and disconnected the eNet cable from the Genie RJ45 port....re-ran System Test under Network and was fine/worked.
Of course under MORE INFO it shows the Ethernet not hooked up but the MOCA is and Internet is.
I'm 100% sure it was combo of bad DNS and conflicting Static IP.

I'll let you know how rest of testing goes but getting down to last couple tweaks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good. Hope it stays sorted for you!


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok....problem...hopefully easy to fix.
My Genie and Minis & two HR23s are all down in a A/V rack in the downstairs.....TVs all in different rooms.
With the new installs I now have all RC71 remotes (wanted consistency throughout the house).....even for the HR23s.....but this is where problem is. While the Genie and the minis have no problem getting their commands via "RF" from the RC71s (TVs close enough to get signal) the HR23s "TVs" are upstairs tucked away in the kids bedrooms.....and remember the HR23s are two stories down in a A/V rack. So, in the past EVERYTHING was IR and I had IR pickups in each room going to a combo block down by the rack and the IR emitters over each DVR. This worked fine because at that time three HR23s I could use the slider on the IR remotes to set different IR code sets.....so nothing conflicted. When someone pointed to their IR sensor it did send commands to all HR23s down in rack but only the one set to that code set responded. However, for the two (2) HR23s I still have I had the installer set the RC71s for those two rooms/TV/HR23s as IR. Problem: You probably guessed it.......both HR23s down in the A/V rack respond to commands given on either RC71. So, is there way on the RC71 to have different IR code sets tied to the two different RC71 remotes ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> . So, is there way on the RC71 to have different IR code sets tied to the two different RC71 remotes ?


No. You will have to use the older universal DirecTV® remotes. The RC71(2) were made in mind that RF is the default, so little consideration was made on the IR side.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> No. You will have to use the older universal DirecTV® remotes. The RC71(2) were made in mind that RF is the default, so little consideration was made on the IR side.


Since I have one working fine with the HR23-700 & TV in IR.....I've tried to put the other in RF mode and really have things mucked up.
Can you outline _*in detail *_the steps on how to reset the RC72 to RF, then how to go thru the on screen menus to set this up ? 
I've done a lot of searches and things/instructions looked dated on what to do and on-screen messages.

Thx.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Since I have one working fine with the HR23-700 & TV in IR.....I've tried to put the other in RF mode and really have things mucked up.
> Can you outline _*in detail *_the steps on how to reset the RC72 to RF, then how to go thru the on screen menus to set this up ?
> I've done a lot of searches and things/instructions looked dated on what to do and on-screen messages.
> 
> Thx.


From your post over at the DirecTV® forums

The RC72 is NOT compatible with the HR23 when RF, you can ONLY use the RC72 on IR on the HR23. Also the RC72 do not multiple IR codes as its predecessors

To reset the remote
1. Press & hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
2. Enter 9 81

To program LG TV
1. Press & hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
2. Enter 11423 or 10178


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Can you outline _*in detail *_the steps on how to reset the RC72 to RF, then how to go thru the on screen menus to set this up ?


I guess you did not understand the post above. The RC72 WONT work on RF with an HR23, ONLY on IR


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I guess you did not understand the post above. The RC72 WONT work on RF with an HR23, ONLY on IR


OK....got it.

*IR Mode*
I went back to the White RC32 remotes.........went to the MENU > Program Remotes > Advanced > Multiple Receivers.....and set............
HR23 set to "Receiver 2", remote set to slider AV1, code set 00002
HR23 set to "Receiver 3", remote set to slider AV2, code set 00003
So, now both HR23s are independent and now conflicts when IR signals sent out.

*TV Control (ON/OFF, Volume)*
Based on the other thread I also did a hold MUTE+SELECT (LED flashes twice) on RC32 Receiver 3 remote with 11423 code for LG TV.
This worked great.........the volume works and when I hit the ON or OFF buttons on RC32 both the TV & DVR power up/down.

I'm having trouble on the RC32 Receiver 2 remote (remote set to slider AV1, code set 00002), same type TV, same process with 11423.
This did not work..tried several times..what it seems to do is not only not work for the TV but erases the 00002 code set...which I have to reset.
Any thoughts ?.....when you enter the TV code do you just hit volume button or have to hit some other button ? (ie SELECT, ENTER) ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Set receiver #2 via the receiver menu to RECEIVER 2.

Slide switch to DTV
1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
2. Enter 00002

Slide switch to TV
1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
2. Enter 11423


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Set receiver #2 via the receiver menu to RECEIVER 2.
> 
> Slide switch to DTV
> 1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
> ...


Well, I tried what you said and no luck on the RC32 remote.....it kept giving me when I hit the Volume or TV Power button the "you have hit a button for your TV and it is it not yet programmed......blah blah message". I tried not only the key strokes you suggested for "TV" slider position but also did on the on screen menu for LG....same result.

So, I had like a zillion of these older DTV remotes so I pulled out a RC65R, put batteries in it, tried all the slider DTV, AV1, AV2 positions and zero response.....which is what I guessed because I'm betting this remote was never used, ever. So, I just did the DTV 00002 (receiver already set as #2) and TV 11423 and BANG....worked like a champ right off.

So, now I have one remote for Receiver 3 at 00003 code set that also has LG TV Volume/ON-OFF and Receiver 2 code set 00002 that also controls same "type" LG TV in other room. I tested with both TVs/HR23s on and no conflicts with IR commands blasted thru the pickups to the emmitters on front of STBs.

Also, per this thread my Genie & Minis are all using the RC72 remotes in RF mode......no conflicts as you would expect.

Only question.....I assume the RC32 remote that was giving me trouble is mucked up.
How do you do a full factory reset on it ?.......not just a IR or RF change but full defaults reset ?
Thx.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Only question.....I assume the RC32 remote that was giving me trouble is mucked up.
> How do you do a full factory reset on it ?.......not just a IR or RF change but full defaults reset ?
> Thx.


With the remote in any position

Slide switch to any position
1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
2. Enter 981


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

So my Genie + three Minis + two HR24s has been working great.
One itemed happened today that I wanted to ask....since I know the Genie can handle 5 recordings.
My wife started a "mass" recordings of a bunch of the free HBO/Showtime/etc. movies off the Genie and left for the day....not sure how many she had going/scheduled. I was hoem alone watching Patriots/Ravens f-ball game on one of the Minis and she came home and turned on the Genie....other two minis off, two HRs off. My mini and her Genie locked up. I had to do a hard reboot of both. We then saw alot of recordings going on simultaniously so she canceled and reschedule them out "staggered" in time. I can only assume the MPEG encoders/decoders were full with the recordings but I assumed my mini had one of it's own ?.........or do minis consume resource/decoder from the genie ?

Also, I would have assumed if resources were tapped out when she turned on the Genie it would have given her a message rather than locking everthing up.

Let me know thoughts/math on all this....I get confused on how may of what I have. 

*Update*
I found on post #10 of this thread........
_*You have 5 tuners .
PIP is going to use 2.
That leaves 3 left for recording or watching live tv from clients.
Genie will not stream more than 3 remote rooms at once.*_
Does Mini take a tuner when viewing recorded show ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The clients (minis) don't have tuners per se, so when watching live it takes up one, but via a recording, it shouldn't.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Thx....so here is the issue I have found....not sure if it is new firmware on the Genie & Minis or not.
If I am wathcing LIVE TV on a mini and some shows are recording on the Genie via scheduler if the limit of 5 is exceeded the Mini & Genie locks up.
I CAN repeat this failure on any of my minis (I have three) and it comes down to the very second something requirtes a 6th resourse (ie. recoriding) trys to kickoff. I would think the "Genie" would be smart enough to know how many resources are being consumed and put up a message on the Genie & Minis that "Channel will switch to blah, blah or cancel recording, etc.". On my HR24s I used to see this type message all the time.
Something is wrong/broke in the firmware on this.

Also, while I've never tried this I wonder what would happen if I have five recordings going and no TVs (Genie or Minis) turned on....THEN try to turn the Genie or a Mini on....would I get a message ? ......lockup ? .......what ?

Thx !


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thekochs said:


> Also, while I've never tried this I wonder what would happen if I have five recordings going and no TVs (Genie or Minis) turned on....THEN try to turn the Genie or a Mini on....would I get a message ? ......lockup ? .......what ?
> 
> Thx !


The Genie or minis is supposed to tune in to any of the 5 current recordings


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

That is what I figured but the December firmware must have a bug.....instead it locks everything up...have to do a power plug pull....not good.
It is easy to test...........turn one Mini on Line TV with 4 recordings "going" from Genie........then have another (that'll make 6 tuners) program scheduled to record before the other 4 + 1 stop. When the sixth "resource" (recording) kicks off it'll all lock up. I can repeat this each and every time. I don't know how to tell DirecTV engineers but assume this Forum can inform ?

The other thing to check which I have not.....tired of having to power cycle my STBs.......is if 5 recodings are going and you turn on the Genie or Mini does as you say it tune to one of the recordings ? ......or lock ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've done that in the past and had no lock up. 

But in the real world, if you knew you were recording five, you'd leave it alone and not try to do a sixth.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Have you tried this since the December firmware updates ? ....if not, try it.....would like to see you you find out.

Also, I respecfully disagree about your "real world" statement.
I have two kids and wife oin the house and they may schedule something to record.....the Genie does not tell them there is an issue with resources.
It is not like they are setting all five recordings at one sitting.
Also, no one knows how many recordings are going on at one time with all TVs off.
You could have as little as two ecordings going on an the Genie & 3 Minis get turned on at one time to whatever live TV channel they are set to and bang, lockup. My point is that the firmware needs to monitor this activity/requests and respond accordingly. I think it does/DID but clearly something has changed in latest firmware. Again, I have not tried to have 5 recordings going and then turn on a TV......but I have been on a live TV (mini) and 4 recordings going and a 5th kicks in....lock up.

Perhaps I'm the only one seeing this...but I would doubt it.......thought it may be worth telling this scenario and have someone test.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK...old thread but question has come up......
So, to save cost I took 2 or 3 minis off my account (driving TV in other areas of house never used)........so has been Genie & one mini (Master Bedroom).
The kids have two HR44 DVRs (one for son, one for daughter)....all units "Whole Home".
Recently, my son's DVR died......so removed from account and just attached his "TV" (via Component Video splitter) to the Genie....no real conflict since in large Den and no one watching TV there when he watches TV at night before bed.
Now it appears my daughters HR44 is starting to die....maybe week or month or so.
Thus, when this happens my plan is to reactivate the two minis previously on account and remove daughters DVR.
This would mean one Genie, 3 Minis.
My questions.........
1) If I do the above can I get rid of the Whole Home $3 charge ?
2) Genie has "5" tuners ? ........trying to figure out how many simultaneous recordings and watching live shows is possible ?
3) With above how does it change if someone watching a recorded show ?

Thx.


----------

